# Kioti 3pt hitch won’t move



## Frambo51 (Feb 21, 2021)

Hello I’m new to this forum, I recently bought a 2008 kioti dk45s with a woods backhoe mounted to it. (Works great) I took the backhoe off and tried to lower the 3 point arms and they don’t seem to go down. I’ve check the speed control it seems to do nothing. What am I missing here?
Thanks


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

Hi there, welcome to the forum,

Have you tried putting some weight on the hitch? I don’t think you have downward pressure on this one.


----------



## rademamj1 (Sep 27, 2020)

There is a little valve, called MLS valve which controls the speed of the 3pt arm movements. The switch, typically located under the seat opens and closes that valve. Closing the valve aperture reduces the flow rate of hydraulic fluid, until you can actually fully close that aperture, lock the 3pt arms and have no movements at all.

Since you had a backhoe on the tractor, it's common for some tractor owners to completely lock or restrict 3pt arm movements, so they don't interfere with backhoe operations. So maybe that is what's going on here. Either you turned the wrong switch, or the switch has become defective and no longer controls the valve. 
I would double check hydraulic fluid levels first, and also reference your operators manual for the proper location of the 3pt arm control switch.






Adjusting the MLS valve on a Kioti CK3510


Just bought a 2019 Kioti CK3510 and am trying to adjust the MLS valve. From what I've found online, the jerky operation of raising the 3 point lifting



www.tractorbynet.com


----------



## Frambo51 (Feb 21, 2021)

rademamj1 said:


> There is a little valve, called MLS valve which controls the speed of the 3pt arm movements. The switch, typically located under the seat opens and closes that valve. Closing the valve aperture reduces the flow rate of hydraulic fluid, until you can actually fully close that aperture, lock the 3pt arms and have no movements at all.
> 
> Since you had a backhoe on the tractor, it's common for some tractor owners to completely lock or restrict 3pt arm movements, so they don't interfere with backhoe operations. So maybe that is what's going on here. Either you turned the wrong switch, or the switch has become defective and no longer controls the valve.
> I would double check hydraulic fluid levels first, and also reference your operators manual for the proper location of the 3pt arm control switch.
> ...


----------



## Frambo51 (Feb 21, 2021)

marc_hanna said:


> Hi there, welcome to the forum,
> 
> Have you tried putting some weight on the hitch? I don’t think you have downward pressure on this one.


Marc_hanna thanks for the advice you were right on about not having downward pressure. By reading some other posts I learned that the draft control lever needed to be down and then with some pressure the arms lower right down! Thank you for the help I was about to bring it to the shop!


----------



## rademamj1 (Sep 27, 2020)

Frambo51: You need to throughly read the operators manual, before continuing to use your tractor. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

Frambo51 said:


> Marc_hanna thanks for the advice you were right on about not having downward pressure. By reading some other posts I learned that the draft control lever needed to be down and then with some pressure the arms lower right down! Thank you for the help I was about to bring it to the shop!


Glad to be of help. Enjoy getting to know your tractor!


----------

